# Had my wheels refurbed at Lepsons



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

When I got the car, the MV2 alloys were pretty shot, not too much kerbing just flaking paint and they looked awful.

Wheels mean alot to me and so a refurb was on the cards immediately. I managed to arrange with Lepsons in Gillingham to have my car for 4 days last week and so I left it with them whilst they refurbed the wheels.

I was going to go for standard BMW silver but the "smoked chrome" really caught my eye so I went for that option.

It is a two tone effect, the rear of the alloys are black, the front a mix of silver through to dark grey/black.

From about 10 foot away it looks like standard wheels to your average punter, but up close they look a bit different and a finish I like.

Overall I am extremely pleased, Lepsons are real professionals and the finish is superb. I can heartily recommend Lepsons at Gillingham :thumb:

Wheels washed with Megs hyper wash, degreased wheel and rubber with Surfex HD 10:1, IPA'd with 91% IPA, FK1000p x 2, Optimum Tyre dressing.

Just awaiting some new m-sport badges to finish the wheels off.

This is the car before...










The car after... (yes it needs a wash but I haven't had time this weekend)


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Very nice Neil :thumb:

Definately see the difference and I like the fact that the inners are black, so mean that at least they don't show the brake dust quite so much


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Absolutely, although they will always be clean from now on!


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Really like that Neil,

Rather a fan of Black/Smoked Chrome myself, and they look rather nice

Looking a lovely and bright finish too.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

That is wicked! I really like what you have done there.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

they look gorgeous Neil - love the smoked chrome effect and it really seems to make the spokes stand out. Glad to hear it all went well and no dramas :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2009)

someone has to ask:

Price?


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

matt1263 said:


> someone has to ask:
> 
> Price?


£368 (£320 + VAT)

Was quoted £280 + VAT for silver, thats leaving the car with them too.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Looking great, Neil :thumb: Nice and subtly different - just enough that it's not immediately obvious as you say to the casual observer, but people into their cars will notice.


----------



## MOB (Oct 27, 2005)

Awesome job they've done there!


----------



## quattrogmbh (May 15, 2007)

beautiful job. Is it powder coat, or waterbased?


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

do like them. Class


----------



## mccalia1 (Mar 1, 2008)

Lovely - Reminds me of the colouring of the M3 alloys. :thumb:

Lepsons is quite a distance from where you're based, did you try the wheelspecialist in fareham?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2009)

Nice post m8, have been uming and ering what colour to get my 10 spoke ST wheels redone in and I think you have made it up for me. Was going to go for either gloss white against the Performance Blue or the Scooby gold, but discounted them as both a bit too flashy. Then had a thought of gloss black, but again thought the wheels would disappear and finally anthracite, now I have seen yours in the flesh so to speak I am sold. But then a problem I have is the centre caps are plastic and I guess cannot have the same treatment so will look odd. Back to the drawing board AGAIN arrrrg.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

quattrogmbh said:


> beautiful job. Is it powder coat, or waterbased?


Powder coat as a primer and then spray painted finish.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

mccalia1 said:


> Lovely - Reminds me of the colouring of the M3 alloys. :thumb:
> 
> Lepsons is quite a distance from where you're based, did you try the wheelspecialist in fareham?


I did alot of reading before hand and never heard a bad word said about Lepsons so that was the natural choice.

It is a distance, but worth it.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Neil excellent job mate, i recommend Nanolex rim sealant its fantastic


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

Very nice indeed Neil


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

They look fantastic 

Although they could have used Black weights!


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

very nice, and i really like the new colour


----------



## markbigears (Jan 30, 2008)

Used various wheel refurb firms over the years, just had my Audi wheels done at Lepsoms, all I can say is their work is amazing, totally spot on, fantastic finish with NO blemishes, even small ones. Would never use anyone else, if you want the best Lepsoms is the only way to go.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Agree with that, when you find a company that good, why go elsewhere?


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Very nice. That looks like a difficult style of wheel to keep clean


----------



## Bluetacker (Feb 6, 2009)

Very subtle, looks lovely. Just a bit of lowering needed now... :thumb:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Bluetacker said:


> Very subtle, looks lovely. Just a bit of lowering needed now... :thumb:


More than happy with the m-sport ride height, I had the Audi on coilovers and I no longer want to live with the hassle of negotiating speed humps etc.


----------



## Bluetacker (Feb 6, 2009)

Neil_S said:


> More than happy with the m-sport ride height, I had the Audi on coilovers and I no longer want to live with the hassle of negotiating speed humps etc.


I can totally see your point with that actually, it can be a bit of a nightmare when you start getting very low... especially as the quality of the roads seems to be deteriorating by the day!

Did you drive a non M-sport version (e.g. an SE) before taking the plunge? If so, I'd be interested to hear the difference in firmness and feel :thumb:


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Very Nice Neil - like the finish a lot and great to here that Lepsons have completed a quality job (again)

Your car is really coming on too - what's the next 'project' for it?

CM


----------



## copperman05 (Oct 1, 2008)

They look spot on Neil, I like to think my D90's help persuade you to use Lepsons. 

Lepsons are also very competitive for tyres, I got mine from camskills (before I found out Lepsons did them too) for about £230 delivered but without fitting, I asked Shane at Lepsons out of curiosity and he quoted me about £255 fitted!

Who elso you gonna trust with your new wheels anyway?


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Look great mate. Dropped my MR2 off there today, went for the same as you Black Chrome £368. Now just have to wait a week


----------



## notsosmall (Sep 13, 2008)

They look really nice :thumb:


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

Oh yes, now that IS nice!!

Would love to do the same to mine, but £92 a wheel, that's way over budget


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Vyker said:


> Oh yes, now that IS nice!!
> 
> Would love to do the same to mine, but £92 a wheel, that's way over budget


The way I thought of it was I'd be pissed off if I'd spent £50 per corner and got a substandard finish. The smoked chrome is more than standard silver, either way I'm more than pleased, they look brilliant.


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

Neil, at any point do you look at it and think...

"it looks like its silver with lots of brake dust?"

I've just had another look at the pics, and its a great finish, am very tempted to do the same to my MV2, but that potential thought could ruin it for me!

And be honest! :lol:


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Vyker said:


> Neil, at any point do you look at it and think...
> 
> "it looks like its silver with lots of brake dust?"
> 
> ...


Vyker

I see what you mean, its because the black interior reflects on the Chrome Look paint. Will post some pics of mine next week so you get another view.

Rob


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

66Rob said:


> Will post some pics of mine next week so you get another view.


Would love to see the pics Rob, cheers!


----------



## ribena (May 14, 2006)

they contrast really well with the black of the car :thumb:

nice one


----------



## Stuhil (Jun 5, 2009)

Neil_S said:


> The way I thought of it was I'd be pissed off if I'd spent £50 per corner and got a substandard finish. The smoked chrome is more than standard silver, either way I'm more than pleased, they look brilliant.


Got to agree..why would you pay £50 a corner for a SMART repair to a scuff when you could have the whole wheel transformed for £90 a corner?


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Vyker said:


> Neil, at any point do you look at it and think...
> 
> "it looks like its silver with lots of brake dust?"
> 
> ...


Not really, although I can hardly detect whether they have dust on them or not because of the colour.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

That's great - I was thinking of taking mine to them myself - brilliant job they've done. Not a fan of the smoked chrome finish personally as I think they look constantly dirty - but then I'm a Hyper Silver kind of person so what else would you expect? lol

I'll say this though, they suit your car brilliantly.


----------

